# Aluminum seat post in carbon frame?



## type36 (Dec 15, 2012)

I read somewhere that an aluminum post can seize in a carbon frame, is this true? If I do use one, should carbon paste or grease be used?

I currently have a carbon post, but need a zero setback, and was advised that Thomson aluminum was the way to go.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

type36 said:


> I read somewhere that an aluminum post can seize in a carbon frame, is this true? If I do use one, should carbon paste or grease be used?
> 
> I currently have a carbon post, but need a zero setback, and was advised that Thomson aluminum was the way to go.


carbon paste.


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> carbon paste.


This ^^^

If the frame and part are both carbon - carbon paste
If the frame is carbon and the part is aluminum or steel - carbon paste
If the frame is steel or aluminum and the part is carbon - carbon paste.
If the frame and part are both steel and/or aluminum - grease


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

type36 said:


> I read somewhere that an aluminum post can seize in a carbon frame, is this true? If I do use one, should carbon paste or grease be used?
> 
> I currently have a carbon post, but need a zero setback, and was advised that Thomson aluminum was the way to go.


Grease will work just fine unless the post slips, then you need the carbon assembly paste. For those who fear grease, carbon assembly paste is grease with some grit in it.


----------



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

If you want to stay witty a carbon post, Easton makes the Ec70 in carbon with a zero offset. 

Good luck


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

.40AET said:


> If you want to stay witty a carbon post, Easton makes the Ec70 in carbon with a zero offset.
> 
> Good luck


Yeah, that's what I use and reccommend. Good stuff!


----------

